# Sierra : where is Option "telecharger du n'importe où"



## Yves002 (23 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Dans El Capitan et ultérieure version on trouvait dans préférence système/ sécurité une 3 em case à cocher pour autoriser les applications Gnu comme Scribus Inkscape Libre Office etc ..

Mais cette case à disparue ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2016)

Une commande à passer via le Terminal permet de la faire réapparaître. 
Mais sinon, meme sans cette case, on peut installer ou ouvrir n'importe quelle application. 
Celles qui ne viennent pas d'un développeur enregistré s'ouvrent simplement en faisant en clic droit et en choisissant "ouvrir" puis en confirmant qu'on veut vraiment l'ouvrir. 
Ceci validera le fait que GateKeeper peut faire confiance à cette application qui ensuite s'ouvrira normalement d'un simple double clic.

Ca évite de désactiver totalement GateKeeper et de potentiellement laisser n'importe quelle cochonnerie s'activer dans notre dos...


----------



## Yves002 (23 Septembre 2016)

Dac ! Merci (j'ai 10 mac avec Gimp/inkscape/Scribus/LibreOffice/Qgis > gros coup de flippe) dsl


----------



## Yves002 (23 Septembre 2016)

Je me suis fais refoulé :

Vérification de "Libre Office"

Avez-vous la commande pour réactiver le bouton ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2016)

sudo spctl --master-disable


----------



## Yves002 (23 Septembre 2016)

Merci R e m y


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2016)

C'est bon? Tu as récupéré l'option?


----------



## Yves002 (23 Septembre 2016)

Je verrai lundi je files recuperer mon fils et aller chez Mamy


----------



## oflorent (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai vérifié, cela fonctionne, j'utilise également LibreOffice, Scribus .... Merci à vous deux pour l'info.
Cela démontre qu'apple verrouille de plus en plus ... dommage.


----------



## Yves002 (26 Septembre 2016)

Super ! Je vais m'y remettre ce matin.


----------

